# Latest On Local Travel Within The Philippines



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Travelers no longer required to undergo Covid-19 test, quarantine

February 27, 2021

SOURCE: Travelers no longer required to undergo Covid-19 test, quarantine


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Cheers as always Joe and slack yes I didn't read the link, no real need. OMO but who would bother to come or go with an average of 2,000 new infections a day here, safer in many other countries for travel.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

IATF 100
February 26, 2021

Testing shall not be mandatory for traveler except if the LGU of destination (province with respect to their municipalities and component cities, and highly urbanized cities [HUCs] and independent componentcities [ICCs]) will require testing as a requirement prior to travel, and suchshall be limited to RT-PCR; and2.No traveler shall be required to undergo quarantine unless they exhibitsymptoms upon arrival at the LGU of destination 

Travel Authority issued by Joint Task Force COVID Shield and health certificates shall no longer be required; 

SOURCE: https://pcoo.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2021/02/20210226-IATF-RESO-101-RRD.pdf


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> Travelers no longer required to undergo Covid-19 test, quarantine
> February 27, 2021
> SOURCE: Travelers no longer required to undergo Covid-19 test, quarantine


Interesting. Good if not need to do more than one quarataine.

Within Palawan it has been free to travel without quarantaine, but a week ago some municipalies announced they will ADD quarantaine for people come traveling from Puerto Princesa. My business partner was in PPC then but skiped some of the less urgent at the "To do list" to get home before the change got implemented.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It looks like it's up to the LGUs to decide so no change there then.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> It looks like it's up to the LGUs to decide so no change there then.


So here's the two paragraphs in the IATF updated message Resolution 101

B. On Testing and Quarantine: 1. Testing shall not be mandatory for traveler except if the LGU of destination (province with respect to their municipalities and component cities, and highly urbanized cities [HUCs] and independent component cities [ICCs]) will require testing as a requirement prior to travel, and such shall be limited to RT-PCR; and 2. No traveler shall be required to undergo quarantine unless they exhibit symptoms upon arrival at the LGU of destination;

*-Okay so this test would only apply to the area or LGU in the area you live or travel from*.

C. On Documentary Requirements: 1. Travel Authority issued by Joint Task Force COVID Shield and health certificates shall no longer be required; 2. Authorized Persons Outside of Residence (APORs) from national government agencies and their attached agencies must provide their identification card, travel order, and travel itinerary, and must pass symptom-screening at ports of entry and exit pursuant to IATF Resolution No. 98-A issued on February 4, 2021.

*-So does anyone know if this is saying, no more Municipality travel pass? and for sure it says no more Health Certificate that's a little bit of a relief. I'll find out Monday what the requirements are in our area.*


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I want to know if a Balikbayan can arrive and travel straight to the province like pre-covid, unless the town has a quarantine.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I want to know if a Balikbayan can arrive and travel straight to the province like pre-covid, unless the town has a quarantine.


No you still have to quarantine until tested when you land. These changes are to encourage more local tourism.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> -Okay so this test would only apply to the area or LGU in the area you live or travel* from*.


 Don't you mean LGU in the area you travel* TO`? *
At Palawan some of the municipalies announced they will want qurantaine when coming* from* Puerto Princesa *to* their municipaly, but that was close before the government changed policy, so I don't know if these municipalies have added quarantaine. Them I saw wanting it are NOT municipalies with tourism as big part though.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

> Testing shall not be mandatory for traveler except if the LGU of destination will require testing as a requirement prior to travel,


As long as they leave it up to the LGU - nothing is really changing. They need to get LGU control out of it. Currently Bacolod accepts saliva test, Boracay requires swab test, there is no consistency.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Don't you mean LGU in the area you travel* TO`? *
> At Palawan some of the municipalies announced they will want qurantaine when coming* from* Puerto Princesa *to* their municipaly, but that was close before the government changed policy, so I don't know if these municipalies have added quarantaine. Them I saw wanting it are NOT municipalies with tourism as big part though.


I'm not sure of Palawans current quarantine level but, the only rules we have to follow in between Municipalities who have the same quarantine level is traffic control, we would need to hear more about this from someone who lives on Palawan.

Here's a current link on travel to Palawan Philippine Airlines


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I arrived back in PH. on the 14th of March 2020, nearly a year ago, back when there were 30 to 50 new cases of C-19 per day here, we had to evacuate/leave manila because of the midnight lockdown and lost the next night nights accom, pre paid on agoda, 5 star hotel and we won't get into that; Or be locked down in Manila, left the hotel at 10pm and a 5 or 6 hour journey home became 8, everybody clearing out of Manila. Both of us had to lock down in our home here for 2 weeks monitored by our local capitan and cronies, told Ben for 2 weeks prior to me coming back to stock up on food to last months while I was finalising things in Australia,,,,,, why? Just listen and trust me, buy lots. Still alive a year on and now? Let's open up the borders,,,,,,, go figure the stupidity. Today 2,113 new cases, yesterday 2,913 new cases, the day before 2,650. 
Let's lock everything up with 50 cases per day, ah ok let's open things up with over 2,000 cases per day,,,,,,, where is the consistency let alone the logic.

I have to say simply if one looks at ALL countries and how their governments and the people/citizens dealt with the pain, who are the winners now? It's very evident. People that listened.

So from a spectacular lockdown in Manila a year ago with few cases and now?

I have not been to Bens family for over 6 months, his Barangay because no one there wears masks let alone social distancing etc. but as soon as they get in a tricycle or Jeepney? The mask is on, locals don't get Covid apparently.
A dilema for sure and won't be an easy fix until our locals take heed and follow the protocols offered up by this government, same in many lagging countries. Travel? Maybe in a year or two. Too difficult to simply get to Manila these days.
Sorry for the rant and as always OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I'm not sure of Palawans current quarantine level but, the only rules we have to follow in between Municipalities who have the same quarantine level is traffic control, we would need to hear more about this from someone who lives on Palawan.
> 
> Here's a current link on travel to Palawan Philippine Airlines


You know Mark, and as always OMO but until the people see the problem/react appropriately and stop the BS with invincibility and big egos nothing will change, egos come with municipalities and Barangay captains also and in a word they do what they can, stretch things, misguided etc. People power will overcome this problem when they get their act together. The warnings and protocols are there for the people to see and adhere to and little else, ignorance is no excuse, the writing has been on the wall for some time now.
I love my international travel and especially miss not jumping in the car heading north or south for a few days or a week like we used to do. Time will tell and until then we sit here waiting patiently.
Only the Filipino people can bring things back to normal, opening borders now in my opinion is bringing danger and further problems.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> You know Mark, and as always OMO but until the people see the problem/react appropriately and stop the BS with invincibility and big egos nothing will change, egos come with municipalities and Barangay captains also and in a word they do what they can, stretch things, misguided etc. People power will overcome this problem when they get their act together. The warnings and protocols are there for the people to see and adhere to and little else, ignorance is no excuse, the writing has been on the wall for some time now.
> I love my international travel and especially miss not jumping in the car heading north or south for a few days or a week like we used to do. Time will tell and until then we sit here waiting patiently.
> Only the Filipino people can bring things back to normal, opening borders now in my opinion is bringing danger and further problems.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I can't find an earlier article posted in GMA but the current Administration mentioned that we won't be back to normal until 2023.

In our Municipality I do see people getting arrested by unmarked vans, they just act like they are driving buy and stop the van and every gets taken to jail, I was witness once it happened right in front of me and then my 15 year old son also witnessed the same thing.

We went to the bank and grocery store today and everyone was wearing a mask but the shield... very few will wear those and even me it's too hot and so now we are forced to wear new head gear a stupid plastic shield hat.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> I'm not sure of Palawans current quarantine level but, the only rules we have to follow in between Municipalities who have the same quarantine level is traffic control, we would need to hear more about this from someone who lives on Palawan.


 I didn't save link, because I did read it for myself in some Palawan buy and sell FB group, where the change was announced and such links in some groups only link to the group with much to scroll to find anyway.

And my business partner live there. He told me same. But by he got out of Puerto Princesa in time to not need quarantine, I don't know if it has been implementet, but I suppouse so because some later Quezon municipaly told they follow the municipalies who had announed that e g Narra.

It add of quarantine was ONLY about travellers coming FROM Puerto Princesa. Between other municipalies it's still no quarantine.


M.C.A. said:


> Here's a current link on travel to Palawan Philippine Airlines


 That's between different islands/zones.
Whole Palawan has been one same zone, but now the change by I suppouse they have got more cases in Puerto Princesa.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> In our Municipality I do see people getting arrested by unmarked vans, they just act like they are driving buy and stop the van and every gets taken to jail, I was witness once it happened right in front of me and then my 15 year old son also witnessed the same thing.


Arrested for not wearing mandatory protection or what?


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

What is the status on the foreigners traveling there that have proof of the vaccine shots? Has the Philippine government changed any rules on international travel from the USA? If I can land in Manila, then can I travel to say Cebu or Davao area?

thanks

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> What is the status on the foreigners traveling there that have proof of the vaccine shots? Has the Philippine government changed any rules on international travel from the USA? If I can land in Manila, then can I travel to say Cebu or Davao area?
> 
> thanks
> 
> art


Vaccination or not everyone entering the country has to quarantine in a hotel for 6-7 day with a swab test on day 6. So currently no benefit from being vaccinated. Duterte spoke today/yesterday saying no opening up until they have received 20-30 million vaccines. Sounded like poorly vail blackmail to me.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Arrested for not wearing mandatory protection or what?


Arrested for not wearing a mask and jail time until the fine is paid I think it's now 5000 pesos in our area it was 1000 pesos.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

The new LGU travel requirement. Supposed to be no more quarantine. The province where i live is calling it "isolation". 










PNP authority, med certificate no longer required for travels
February 28, 2021 

Covid-19 testing shall not be mandatory for domestic travelers except if the LGU of destination will require testing as a requirement prior to travel. 

*no traveler shall be required to undergo facility-based quarantine unless they exhibit symptoms upon arrival at the LGU of destination. *

SOURCE: PNP authority, med certificate no longer required for travels

DILG defends decision to remove travel authority and quarantine requirement
March 2, 2021

*PCR test was never a requirement by the national government. It was some LGUs who required it*. Now, under the new protocols, the PCR test may still be required by the LGU of destination. Therefore, travelers just need to check with their LGU if its required.

As to the quarantine requirement, Malaya said that they consulted with the health professionals and they recommended that *no traveler shall be required to undergo facility-based quarantine unless they exhibit symptoms upon arrival at the LGU of destination. *

SOURCE: DILG defends decision to remove travel authority and quarantine requirement - News - DILG


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Update on my travel Monday the 1st of March 2021. 

No medical certificate required but I still needed to get a Municipality Pass that is only good for two weeks and this is only travel within our region of Calarbarzon or Laguna on Luzon.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

M.C.A. said:


> Update on my travel Monday the 1st of March 2021.
> 
> No medical certificate required but I still needed to get a Municipality Pass that is only good for two weeks and this is only travel within our region of Calarbarzon or Laguna on Luzon.


Are those free?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Are those free?


Yes free, the medical certificate (good for one month) and also the Municipality pass (good for two weeks) are both free and take only minutes to get, but sometimes you get stuck in long lines for the medical certificate so good thing that's not a requirement anymore.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

An example of how travel requirements of each LGU within 1 province can differ.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey_Joe said:


> An example of how travel requirements of each LGU within 1 province can differ.
> 
> View attachment 99193


Did this come from a site that has this for all provinces? If so can you please share it?


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Did this come from a site that has this for all provinces? If so can you please share it?


Not from a central database. Statuses are constantly changing so it would be difficult to keep accurate. As you can see, many LGU's within that province are depicted as gray meaning unknown status. That's why the guidance is check with your and the destination LGU before traveling.

An example; The province where i live is MGCQ but each LGU has their own criteria. Some barangays in the city where i live are ECQ and under lock-down. It appears the word quarantine has been replaced to "isolation" and granular Lock-down is the term now being used.

SOURCE: Granular lockdowns likely to remain for now despite surge in COVID-19 cases


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I tried to find this chart for other regions but no luck, I did find information though on Samar, here's a couple links.

Philippine Airlines

PNA Link to article


----------

